# RIP Scott Weiland



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Unfortunately this has been coming for some time. Sad that he couldn't outrun his demons. 

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/scott-weiland-dead-at-48-20151204


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ahh dude! RIP bud.
STP/ Velvet to be played all day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Unfortunately you are right


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Someone on here posted a video a few months ago of him on stage and barely functioning. Addiction is a sad and ugly thing.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

RIP

Saw him twice. Just an incredible, amazing front man when he was on.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

That is sad indeed. My son and my daughter introduced me to STP back in the 90's. Always liked them.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> Someone on here posted a video a few months ago of him on stage and barely functioning. Addiction is a sad and ugly thing.


Yes, it was actually hard to watch and so obvious where this was heading. What a shame, but maybe he will now find some type of peace.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Heartbroken. Purple was a major album for me. RIP Scott.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

STP was part of the soundtrack of my adolescence, in some way they are responsible for the way I am today.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It is a shame some people cannot be content that they have music as their livelihood-they also have to live "the life".


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I was just enjoying listening to his Christmas album with my kids in the car last weekend. It's a really great album. Poor guy...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It took longer than I expected frankly. When he was on his game he was an exceptional vocalist and front man. I loved a lot of what STP did and still play them in regular rotation to this day. A damn shame.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Sad news....unfortunately not a surprise. Saw them way back backing up the Rolling Stones at CNE Stadium and they were awesome.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> Sad news....unfortunately not a surprise. Saw them way back backing up the Rolling Stones at CNE Stadium and they were awesome.


Steel Wheels Tour? I was at that show  Sound was horrible 

No wait, it was Voodoo Lounge. I saw both.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Steel Wheels Tour? I was at that show  Sound was horrible
> 
> No wait, it was Voodoo Lounge. I saw both.



Yup... saw them both times too. Steel Wheels tour opener was Living Colour. Both great shows.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I like most STP...some VR...but..i have little respect for addiction such as this...

It is a sad loss...but his family and friends...and especially his management has let him down

The world lost a good man...Rest in piece...finally


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> I like most STP...some VR...but..i have little respect for addiction such as this...
> 
> It is a sad loss...but his family and friends...and especially his management has let him down
> 
> The world lost a good man...Rest in piece...finally


I don't know if he was a good man or not, but I think he let himself down. At the end of the day, we all have to accept responsibility for our own lives.

I know his fans are saddened by this but I doubt very much that many are surprised.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> I like most STP...some VR...but..i have little respect for addiction such as this...
> 
> It is a sad loss...but his family and friends...and especially his management has let him down
> 
> The world lost a good man...Rest in piece...finally


i dunno, im pretty unmoved by this story. When someone gets so many warnings, wake-up calls (ie prison???) and second, third and fourth etc chances and still cant / wont take control of their own life, it all seems pretty inevitable, and frankly pathetic. I didn't know the man, but I also don't know his family, friends, managers enough to cast aspersions on them. He was a man in his late forties, not an 8 yr old. A manager is a business relationship not a parent. Every Gen X-ers has heard "Just Say No". Fan worship and pop culture aside that makes them bigger than life, some rock stars are just junkies who happen to also be good singers. Its hard for me to get all melodramatic about how great someone was who clearly put the junk ahead of the music.
I think his legacy would be better served if instead of glorifying him, we looked at his life and choices in the clear light of day, so that hopefully future generations could learn from his mistakes.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

He was a man with a gift, and some of us got to see that gift. Then he seemed to squander it. But (fortunately) I don't understand this level of addiction. 

I was watching the morning news and saw the scroll with "Scott Weiland ...." and didn't even have to read the rest. I knew what it was going to say. Sad, but inevitable, ending. And such a waste of talent.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's some spot on observations from someone who would know...

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/scott-weiland-s-family-dont-glorify-this-tragedy-20151207


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Here's some spot on observations from someone who would know...
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/scott-weiland-s-family-dont-glorify-this-tragedy-20151207


That is an AMAZING writeup, very eye-opening. As they say, he had been portrayed as a loving family man.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A very sad tale indeed


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not totally unexpected. A sad end

_Scott Weiland died of an accidental overdose of cocaine, ethanol and methylenedioxyamphetamine (MDA). The Hennepin County Medical Examiner in Minneapolis, near where the former Stone Temple Pilots and Velvet Revolver frontman died, confirmed the news Friday. The office also noted Weiland's atherosclerotic cardiovascular disease, history of asthma and multi-substance dependence_


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not totally unexpected. A sad end
> 
> _Scott Weiland died of an accidental overdose of cocaine, ethanol and methylenedioxyamphetamine (MDA). The Hennepin County Medical Examiner in Minneapolis, near where the former Stone Temple Pilots and Velvet Revolver frontman died, confirmed the news Friday. The office also noted Weiland's atherosclerotic cardiovascular disease, history of asthma and multi-substance dependence_


Pardon my ignorance but... How can that be accidental?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

He accidentally took too much? I don't think he was looking to kill himself just get high.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks. In any case he was looking to get dangerously high and there's no way that's accidental. It's not like he fell into a mountain of drugs. Anyways, I really like the early stp and admired his talent


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I don't know if he was a good man or not, but I think he let himself down. At the end of the day, we all have to accept responsibility for our own lives.
> 
> I know his fans are saddened by this but I doubt very much that many are surprised.


He was invincible according to himself! That was stupid! He was 48. He did obviously a lethal dose of drugs. I don't really think he gave a shit about the consequences! You live for the high! He never really experienced or I am guessing he didn't. The amount of coke he ingested would caused heart failure very soon after it coursed through his body! So many brilliant musicians get their lives taken by drugs! Sad. Look at the "27" club!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Im torn between thinking he was a hypocrotical asshole or completely delusional and arrogant.
http://www.alternativenation.net/scott-weiland-kurt-cobain-layne-staley-fate-final-interview/

Musically he was always the poor mans Layne Staley, IMO. Never really connected with Stp in a big way.


----------

